# The New Re-Animator Trilogy!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

New thread with updates becoming increasingly frequent. I LOVE the *Re-Animator *movies, so you can imagine how happy I was to finally see something actually going down with all this. From Bloody-Disgusting today:

Wednesday, December 27, 2006
Get more *Re-Animator* news

We broke the news here on Bloody-Disgusting over a year ago that Herbert West would be back in three more _Re-Animator_ films beginning with *House of Re-Animator*. No more details have come to surface other than that the trilogy would in fact happen with Jeffrey Combs returning to star. Today a bran new interview popped up online with Brian Yuzna who revealed not only the three titles but all three synopses! Read on for the skinny and the full interview.

Below are the titles for the next three _Re-Animator_ films, along with synopses, click here for the full interview:

*House of Re-Animator*: The sequel, which reunites the original team (director Stuart Gordon, producer Brian Yuzna, writer Dennis Paoli and lead actor Jeffrey Combs), focuses on a Bush-like president who dies in office. His staff covertly brings in Dr. Herbert West to reanimate the Commander in Chief, and the expected chaos ensues.

*Re-Animator Unbound!*: West would have his own feifdom amidst a war zone. There his experiments take him directly in conflict with religion and face to face with the Old Ones of Lovecraftian lore.

*Re-Animator Begins*: After having his mind pretty much erased by the trauma of Unbound! West is brought back to his senses (during which we get to see some of West's boyhood) by a mysterious doctor who turns out to be his mentor Dr. Gruber's niece. Back at the medical school in Switzerland (where it all began in the original Re-Animator) West recreates his early experiments, but makes the fatal mistake of breaking one of his basic tenants when he finds himself having feelings for... a woman.

No mention of Dan Caine, but I'm pretty certain they will be trying to bring Bruce Abbot back in the fold. Keep your eyes peeled in weeks to come for more news as it comes down the pike.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Awesome. I can't wait - Re-Animator is also one of my favorites. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Lovecraft would be proud.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow Re-Animator one of the only films to totally freak me out when I was a kid. I got to go buy them now. So the new films will be released in theaters? :jol:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Doubtful. The way Stuart Gordon has been treated with the films he makes, I consider it just pure luck he ever gets one made. Not a real friendly dude, but his movies are very entertaining especially where it has to do with the madcap Herbert West.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Dr. West himself says HOUSE OF REANIMATOR has been buried!!

If you want to know more, you can visit www.esplatter.com for the skinny.

*'House of Re-Animator' Project Is 'Asleep,' According to Jeffrey Combs*

January 6, 2007 -- The defeat of Republicans in the '06 election and the end of the Bush presidency is bad news for the "Re-Animator" sequels that have been talked about.

At Fangocon in San Jose, Jeffrey Combs announced that the "House of Re-Animator" sequel is "asleep" because of the coming end of the Bush presidency.

"A year ago I would have told you that looks like that's happening," he said. "At this time I'd say maybe the air has gone out of that. ... That's sleeping right now. I don't imagine that will wake up. The problem is the script we wanted to do is very topical."

So it doesn't look like the "House of Re-Animator" project has any hope of being re-animated.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

That's a strange reason to give, to not make a movie. Did they NOT know that President Bush wouldn't be in office after 2008? A man can only get two terms.  
How odd. I suspect that there is another reason ($$$$$), but this makes for a better press piece. 

Going by this thinking, the guy who did that Masters of Horror episode, about the zombie soldiers voting, wouldn't have done it, two years from now.
Platoon. Topical movie. Made 20+ years later.
American Grafiti. (god, I'm pretty sure I spelled that wrong...sorry, oh Flanelled One) Topical movie.Made 25 years later.
Glory. Topical movie. Made 150 years later.:googly:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm inclined to agree with my esteemed colleague Raxl. Money most likely is the issue and so much is the pity since I really wanted to see this happen.


----------

